# UAE Security Clearance Denied



## UAEjobseeker

I am an Indian citizen working in USA planning to move to UAE. I got a job offer from a Government Oil and Gas company in Abu Dhabi, my medical etc was cleared. And finally they told me that my security clearance is denied and they will not be able to consider my application.

They are not providing the exact reason for denial, saying that it is confidential. I have been living in US for more than 7 years and have a Green Card (Permanent Residency). All my USA security clearance have been cleared successfully, I cant think of a reason why my UAE security clearance is denied. I just cant believe it.

I am doubting that it could be the case of mistaken identity and my records are matched against some one else with the same name. I would like to appeal for my case, and would like to resolve it for my future applications in UAE.

Can someone point me to the right direction, provide me a website or contact address/phone number where I can discuss my case, and would possible resolve it.

Appreciate any kind of help. Thank you.


----------



## saraswat

https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor...Label=p_citizen_departments&did=11308&lang=en

Ministry of Labour

These would be the relevant authorities, you would need to speak to.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*Hello*



UAEjobseeker said:


> I am an Indian citizen working in USA planning to move to UAE. I got a job offer from a Government Oil and Gas company in Abu Dhabi, my medical etc was cleared. And finally they told me that my security clearance is denied and they will not be able to consider my application.
> 
> They are not providing the exact reason for denial, saying that it is confidential. I have been living in US for more than 7 years and have a Green Card (Permanent Residency). All my USA security clearance have been cleared successfully, I cant think of a reason why my UAE security clearance is denied. I just cant believe it.
> 
> I am doubting that it could be the case of mistaken identity and my records are matched against some one else with the same name. I would like to appeal for my case, and would like to resolve it for my future applications in UAE.
> 
> Can someone point me to the right direction, provide me a website or contact address/phone number where I can discuss my case, and would possible resolve it.
> 
> Appreciate any kind of help. Thank you.


Hello, 

First of all, very sad to know that.

Secondly, as far as reasons for security clerance rejection (mind u, it is before the visa application), nobody will tell u any reasons.

R u sure that by security clearance you mean the one which is done by CNIA before visa can be processed or your visa application was rejected during immigration clearance? They are different.

Are u a Sh-- Mus---? 

Which company was that?


----------



## UAEjobseeker

ADVICEREQUESTOR said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, very sad to know that.
> 
> Secondly, as far as reasons for security clerance rejection (mind u, it is before the visa application), nobody will tell u any reasons.
> 
> R u sure that by security clearance you mean the one which is done by CNIA before visa can be processed or your visa application was rejected during immigration clearance? They are different.
> 
> Are u a Sh-- Mus---?
> 
> Which company was that?


Thanks for the response.
This was the security clearance before the visa. They have told me that they were not able to obtain govt approval, internally through some sources I came to know that my security clearance is denied. 

They are not telling me any reason.

btw I am su...mus.


----------



## UAEjobseeker

Company is ADCO


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*hello*



UAEjobseeker said:


> Company is ADCO


R u keeping long beard?


----------



## UAEjobseeker

No. I am clean shaved. No beard no mustache. 

I am having green card in USA and never had any issue in US visa , green card application.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Sometimes having US security clearances might work against you. If you have convinced one government that you are worthy of their trust, then another government will be concerned that you might be working against them.

I think the politics of the Middle East will always mean than anyone tied to the US is going to be treated with suspicion due the US links with Israel.

And the will never give you the benefit of the doubt simply because they do not have to as there are many more people who can fill the role.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

UAEjobseeker said:


> No. I am clean shaved. No beard no mustache.
> 
> I am having green card in USA and never had any issue in US visa , green card application.


In case of my husband, despite all things cleared (SC/MEDICAL ETC), His Visa was rejected at immigration and with great difficulty, we could know that reason of rejection was mentioned as national security threat.

He never worked in UAE, visited UAE 6 Times and always allowed without any problems in past.


----------



## imac

ADVICEREQUESTOR said:


> R u keeping long beard?


That's a load of crap... having a beard does not have any effect on security clearance...


----------



## Ar4osu

UAEjobseeker said:


> I am an Indian citizen working in USA planning to move to UAE. I got a job offer from a Government Oil and Gas company in Abu Dhabi, my medical etc was cleared. And finally they told me that my security clearance is denied and they will not be able to consider my application.
> 
> They are not providing the exact reason for denial, saying that it is confidential. I have been living in US for more than 7 years and have a Green Card (Permanent Residency). All my USA security clearance have been cleared successfully, I cant think of a reason why my UAE security clearance is denied. I just cant believe it.
> 
> I am doubting that it could be the case of mistaken identity and my records are matched against some one else with the same name. I would like to appeal for my case, and would like to resolve it for my future applications in UAE.
> 
> Can someone point me to the right direction, provide me a website or contact address/phone number where I can discuss my case, and would possible resolve it.
> 
> Appreciate any kind of help. Thank you.


I am now in a similar situation, can you please guide me? I am a Canadian Citizen and my resident visa has been refused. 

please guide
thanks


----------



## KamiKami

Ar4osu said:


> I am now in a similar situation, can you please guide me? I am a Canadian Citizen and my resident visa has been refused.
> 
> please guide
> thanks


You're denied security clearance or employment visa ? Both are two different things


----------



## Ar4osu

KamiKami said:


> You're denied security clearance or employment visa ? Both are two different things


I applied for entry permit, before the medical and emirates ID. They refused and verbally told my representative that it is due to security reasons, which makes no sense to me. Not sure whats going on. i am trying to understand if i will be allowed to enter in UAE on my Canadian passport as a tourist, then i can get a lawyer or consultant someone local 
thanks


----------



## AK-London

Ar4osu said:


> I applied for entry permit, before the medical and emirates ID. They refused and verbally told my representative that it is due to security reasons, which makes no sense to me. Not sure whats going on. i am trying to understand if i will be allowed to enter in UAE on my Canadian passport as a tourist, then i can get a lawyer or consultant someone local thanks


Hi

Did you get your clearance yet? I am in the same boat as you now.


----------



## Rakeshg77

My Visa has got rejected for 3 times and i am going to UAE first time on my work visa. The government of UAE is telling as due to security reasons. what may be the reason?
I am from India and my age is 19. Is it because of Age is less??


----------



## sunnyparmar

*Security Clearance after VISA approve*

I joined a Staffing company in Dubai and was deployed at client side Abu Dhabi.I just completed 22 days with Company, and yesterday my reporting Manger called me for meeting and said your security checks got rejected by MOI and you have to leave the office right now, I asked them for explain reason , They asked me to raise concern with MOI(Ministry of Interior) in Abu Dhabi. They also explained me that it could be reason that due to some name spelling or duplicate name issues.
I already got my PCC with attestation from UAE Embassy .Got my VISA stamping on Passport,Got my Emirate ID.I went to MOI office in Abu Dhabi and i explained to them my situation and they checked and unable to found anything bad things about me, they said everything is green for me.They also mentioned that you have VISA stamping and Emirate ID so your are authorized to work here MOI has mentioned if there was a security clearance issues then your visa shouldn't approve, but everything is already approve.

Now i have explained this matter to my employer and client .Now client HR is saying this is your payroll company internal matter (Story changed) and my Payroll company is saying we are not sure what is the reason why its happened. But i lost my job.Could you please advise me on this case what should i do? and where i can raise this?
And i came to know that its security clearance rejection why after providing the Emirate ID of country?


----------



## Imo

*Imo*



Ar4osu said:


> I am now in a similar situation, can you please guide me? I am a Canadian Citizen and my resident visa has been refused.
> 
> please guide
> thanks


What is your previous nationality or the place you were born in, it could be one of the countries of concern.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Imo said:


> What is your previous nationality or the place you were born in, it could be one of the countries of concern.


That was four years ago - why resurrect a four year old question ?


----------



## amaze2try

I applied for a job in an Energy company. I accepted the offer and the employer asked me to send the attested certificate from the country of residence. I am a US Citizen. After I sent the attested certificate they took almost 6 weeks. The employer told me today that my government security check has been denied. Can anyone shed some light on this please.


----------



## siddharth2422

I have been waiting for the last 4 months now for the " External approvals" to come through. I submitted all the docs in September 2018 and till now, it's still Waiting. The organization is a Defence Organization (UAE Government owned)


----------



## twowheelsgood

Deleted


----------



## twowheelsgood

amaze2try said:


> I applied for a job in an Energy company. I accepted the offer and the employer asked me to send the attested certificate from the country of residence. I am a US Citizen. After I sent the attested certificate they took almost 6 weeks. The employer told me today that my government security check has been denied. Can anyone shed some light on this please.


Of course, but can I hazard a guess that your family background is not actually US, but is from the subcontinent or similar ? 

Your family background matters regardless of your passport as the UAE authorities realised a few years ago that people from that region were getting Western citizenship to get around the limitations of a subcontinent passport, to come to the UAE and bypass the local regulations.

So, now they check your true background.

Sorry if I'm making an incorrect assumption on your family heritage but its a common situation. You may be an American citizen, but where you come from matters to the UAE authorities and you'll be considered as a citizen of your parents birth.


----------

